# Sunday 5/20 Grass



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm out at Johnson's Beach right now- no grass or slime in the water- pretty nice actually. Three lady fish and a hardtail so far- no pomps yet.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

sand fleas plentiful ?


----------



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

redfish maniac said:


> sand fleas plentiful ?


Hit or miss- couldn't find any for an hour, then got five in one scoop.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm assuming that since you didn't mention it - the pomps are not plentiful either.


----------



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

redfish maniac said:


> I'm assuming that since you didn't mention it - the pomps are not plentiful either.


Not so far- got my fingers crossed...


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

How is the surf?


----------



## Fairlane63 (Dec 31, 2007)

compulsivehp said:


> How is the surf?


I left at noon-- it was building to maybe a foot or two at most. The long-shore current was weak-- weights stayed planted no problem. Overall, was a great day for pompano fishing-- other than the fact that I didn't catch any pompano. I used shrimp, peeled shrimp, rubber sand fleas, Gulp sand fleas, real-life sand fleas-- no dice. Caught a few lady fish and the one hardtail before 9:30, nothing at all after that.

Oh well, at least it was a pretty day to be out there...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson's Beach*

Good report.

The Pompano are out deep; possibly at the second bar. If you can get a bait out there somehow, you'll catch Pompano. JMHO C2


----------

